# Artemis Leader (NYK) "not under command"



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

At San Diego now sweet


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

sanchuga said:


> At San Diego now sweet


 I see your cars are now inching their way up past Escondido now. What is with the cryptic Destination information on the ship positioning website though? Is your ship's next port Long Beach or Port Hueneme?


----------



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

I actually don't know 
May be long beach


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

Im 90% sure it is going to Port Hueneme.


----------



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

Cool 
Closer to the bay


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't know... sure looks like it is going to LB huh?


----------



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

Guys I know it's off topic but is it true that before car hits 1200k miles I can't got more then 4000 rpm?


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

At the dock Port Hueneme. 39 days from Frankfurt dropoff. So far so good.


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

Good news!


----------



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Skipping Long Beach it looks like your ship was Mercedes free. Great news as to the arrival at Port Hueneme.


----------



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes hopefully they unload quickly


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm glad to know my ride wasn't getting to shmoosy with any benz's.


----------



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

RanD45 said:


> I'm glad to know my ride wasn't getting to shmoosy with any benz's.


No kidding. It was bad enough at the drop off location:


----------



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

Artemis went to San Diego and still no call from dealer
Anyone got their cars yet?


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

sanchuga said:


> Artemis went to San Diego and still no call from dealer
> Anyone got their cars yet?


Just got off phone with my CA, he said my car has been put on a truck (which is the only real 'unknown' of the process - it could arrive as early as tonight or as late as Sunday. Once it is at dealership it needs one day to be processed/detailed.


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

sanchuga said:


> Guys I know it's off topic but is it true that before car hits 1200k miles I can't got more then 4000 rpm?


By the time u get to 1,200,000 miles it probably won't pull 4000 rpm anymore.


----------



## sanchuga (Mar 27, 2015)

I meant 1200 mi


----------



## RanD45 (Apr 18, 2015)

Just got word that my car has arrived at dealership and will be ready for pick up tmrw afternoon ))


----------

